# 'Melissas Rabbitry' (Photo Heavy)



## MelissaPenguin (Jul 28, 2011)

I decided to start a bunny blog since I seem to just keep opening new threads.

So here's my rabbitry as it stands today.

I'll start with the 'too young to be parents'





This is my Harlequin baby, a kit from Checkers & Gizmo. Female. Born May 2011. She really needs a name!





This is a baby from Sparkles and Bugz. Male. Born 5/14/2011. We probably won't be keeping him, but since he's loose in our yard, he's here for the time being. 

Now our brood mothers:




Meet Sparkles. She's currently our main brood mother, and one of the two sisters who started it all. We don't have her sister anymore, but Sparkles has proven herself as a great mother and of course produces adorable offspring! She's a mix bunny, born in early November 2010. We hope to replace her as our 'main' brood mother in the near future, and retire her as a pet bun.





Meet our adorable chinchilla Mini Holland Lop, Skype. She's only had one litter with us, which was unsuccessful. Born in December 2010. She is definitely the most adorable and delicate from our brood.





I don't have individual photos yet, but here is our Harlequin 'family'. Checkers is the mother with her face at the front, Gizmo, the buck, hiding in the back. They have had litters before us, the baby in front being from their last litter from the previous home, also ours.

And our other daddy:




This is Bugs, our otter Mini Rex. He's a proven daddy and produces amazingly soft babies!


----------



## MelissaPenguin (Jul 28, 2011)

Thought I'd add Current Litters to this list:




Sparkles x Bugz, born 7/25, this photo was taken 7/28.Kindled 11 kits. 3 DOA, and 4 living on 7/28.





First photo: Checkers x Gizmo, Born 7/28, Photo taken 7/28. 10 kindled, 6 DOA.

OTHER BABIES IN OUR MITS!
Kittens, born in the shed, found on July 3rd at about 10 days old.




Photo taken July 6th.

Puppies! Born July 3rd.




Photo taken 7/28.


----------



## Pharfly (Jul 28, 2011)

Cute chubby babies!! 
I would name the first girl Tiger Lily


----------



## MelissaPenguin (Jul 28, 2011)

I think Tiger Lilly is the perfect name! Thanks  Her name is now Tiger Lilly ^.^


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 28, 2011)

All very cute.


----------



## MelissaPenguin (Jul 29, 2011)

I've decided that Misty's advice to remove the babies except for feedings until their eyes are open is the best route for me right now. The Harli babies are getting trampled in their nest right now.


----------



## Pharfly (Jul 29, 2011)

Aww I am honored that I got to help name such a pretty girl  I look forward too seeing the babies grow!


----------



## MelissaPenguin (Jul 29, 2011)

:faint:I dunno how I missed this poor baby! She blongs in the 'too young to be a parent' catagory. She's a sister to the male up there, born 5/14.

She has the rex fur! I've honestly been struggling on if I want to get rid of her or not. She's pure black, and has rex fur, but she's not a purebred, soooo.


----------



## MelissaPenguin (Jul 30, 2011)

Question - Are Anal Polyps hereditary? Ever since the bunny we just rehomed (she went to a family friend) having Anal Polyps pretty much since birth, I've been worried about future kits from Sparkles having similar problems (or maybe even Bugz?) Is this something the parents carry, or something that just happens some times?


----------



## MelissaPenguin (Jul 31, 2011)

I just had to share...! This morning has been a morning full of firsts for the puppies. They got their first baths this morning and then they started eating soft food! I didn't even have to like try to shove it in their mouths or anything. I just sat it in front of them and they all started fighting over it because they all couldn't reach the plate at the same time lol


----------



## MelissaPenguin (Jul 31, 2011)

It's gonna cost $172.91 for all 9 puppies and all 5 kittens to get their first shots, the two mommas to get their first and booster shots, and the kitten & puppy we're keeping to get their first and booster shots. Ain't too bad I guess for them to all be happy and healthy  That's 12 puppy shots and 7 kitten shots. (And the puppy shots actually come in a 25 pack so I'll have extras left over)


----------



## MelissaPenguin (Aug 2, 2011)

We lost all our Harlequin babies in the last 24 hours


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh no, so sorry to hear that. =( Do you know what happened to them?


----------



## MelissaPenguin (Aug 2, 2011)

I think momma stopped feeding them for whatever reason... We tried fostering them with the other momma who's babies were born only 3 days before, but I think it was too late.


----------



## MelissaPenguin (Aug 4, 2011)

Photos from this morning!

Sparkles x Bugz kits born 7/25
Mostly White/Black w/Brown Mustache









Black





Black w/Brown Mustache


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 4, 2011)

They're so tiny.


----------



## MelissaPenguin (Aug 5, 2011)

To be fair, I have small hands lol


----------



## MagPie (Aug 6, 2011)

X3 oooooh that little tiny black and white baby is soooo cute


----------



## MelissaPenguin (Aug 6, 2011)

Isn't she?? I had someone put her on hold at like 3 days old. If I hadn't told them I would give her to them I'd likely keep her. She's soooo adorable!

And I think my mommy has a 'Brown Mustache Gene' lol like half of her babies come out with Brown Mustaches.


----------



## MelissaPenguin (Aug 11, 2011)

Mercedes and her kittens are officially living in our bedroom. Minus the poor kitten that was caught by a dog...  They seem to be adjusting okay though, and weren't hard to catch at all. I figured it'd be a lot harder to round them up in a dog crate.


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Aug 11, 2011)

They're so cute! What pattern would the black and white one be called? I'm confused about the difference between broken and charlie, or is charlie not a pattern seen in all rabbits?


----------



## MelissaPenguin (Aug 11, 2011)

My bunnies are Broken Blacks and Charlies, I believe.  A charlie I believe is a broken with less than 50% coloring from what I understand. So my momma Sparkles, that is mostly black, is a Broken Black. And my baby that is mostly white, is a Charlie. 

I found this on another rabbit forum:
"Most charlies show a Charlie Chaplin looking mustache
nose marking and very little color on the body,
usually less than 10%."


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Aug 11, 2011)

Ooooh i see, well that's cleared things up a little for me now. ^.^ Thank you! =)


----------



## MelissaPenguin (Aug 13, 2011)

We've brought all the kittens inside. Momma seems happy to be taking a break from the outside. The kittens make sooo much noise though hah! And they start playtime as soon as the sun starts coming in the bedroom window at like 5AM. 
Robbie got a kitten that's only 3 weeks old. I've been feeding it. I'll get photos tonight


----------



## MelissaPenguin (Aug 23, 2011)

Just thought I'd post a little update. Don't remember if I said it, but Skyler has been free in the yard for about a month, because nobody could catch him. Today I caught him with the help of the puppies! lol Amazingly, besides being a little freaked out, he didn't seem 'mean' or 'wild' like I expected him to be. I'll be posting photos tomorrow! He's gotten sooo much bigger since his photo above taken 6/14. (Skyler is the broken black kit.) And BB (his solid black sister) might be leaving to her new home tomorrow. It's been so tough finding her a loving home!


----------



## EmmleMae (Aug 23, 2011)

You have such cute baby everything! And your harlequins remind me of the harlequin rex I used to have... He was one of the sweetest bunnies I ever cared for and had the beautiful harlequin markings with velvet fur. We had to nurse him back to health after he was poisoned. ): Why anyone would hurt such a beautiful rabbit, I have no idea.


----------



## MelissaPenguin (Aug 23, 2011)

Aww poor baby!!

Photo update!

















The baby I've been bottle feeding 





And the puppies x) This was their first day outside. Momma was standing at the top of the steps.


----------

